# Screws show



## iowacarpenter (Jun 18, 2012)

I have to paint a house a room that has just been mudded.Some of the screws still show that had the mud gone over it. It feels smooth but should i be concerned about this as a painter.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

iowacarpenter said:


> I have to paint a house a room that has just been mudded.Some of the screws still show that had the mud gone over it. It feels smooth but should i be concerned about this as a painter.


Paint it. Then you'll know.

Now you have what the industry calls "experience".


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

iowacarpenter said:


> I have to paint a house a room that has just been mudded.Some of the screws still show that had the mud gone over it. It feels smooth but should i be concerned about this as a painter.


The mud has absorbed the paint differently the the previously painted surface (flashing/photographing). You need to catch up the miliage of paint where those screws are. :thumbsup:
Did you spot prime those areas?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mix hit the head on the screw with that one... Improper priming issue, and yes you should be worried about that as a painter..


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Should always prime new drywall. Wouldnt of had this problem.

The mud in those screw holes absorbed the paint differently that the drywall.

Throw some more coats on i guess and see how it goes


----------



## iowacarpenter (Jun 18, 2012)

i never primed or painted it yet. Its a brand new room that the screws are just not quite in enough. The drywall finishers mudded all the screw holes and its smooth but I can just see some black. Not quite sure ht to do


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

iowacarpenter said:


> i never primed or painted it yet. Its a brand new room that the screws are just not quite in enough. The drywall finishers mudded all the screw holes and its smooth but I can just see some black. Not quite sure ht to do


Ahh. :laughing:
I'd go ahead and prime it. Then see how it looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe thehandyman (Jul 2, 2010)

If you can't feel the screws, primer & paint should take care of it. 
If you can feel them, they need to be set deeper and hit with mud again


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

When in doubt I would make sure. I would give them half a turn and re coat them . then you are definitely safe. I guarantee that even though the majority of them would be fine there are some that will show. no need to cut it that close. I just don't see where you can see every head and a few won't show. you better be sure or it comes back on you.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

iowacarpenter said:


> i never primed or painted it yet. Its a brand new room that the screws are just not quite in enough. The drywall finishers mudded all the screw holes and its smooth but I can just see some black. Not quite sure ht to do


Cover your butt and give the drywall contractor a courtesy call. He might not have any idea what his guy's left you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Cover your butt and give the drywall contractor a courtesy call. He might not have any idea what his guy's left you.:thumbsup:


You could fix his mistakes than send him a bill for your extra work.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Part Time Taper said:


> You could fix his mistakes than send him a bill for your extra work.


But if any issues arise, it's your baby now. :no:


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

If you have the time to post the ? here you had the time to spot prime and see if it was a deal or not.

But for my own work I have never seen a screw but i go over them 2x with mud, first spot 2nd row.

I have seen where the guys used way thin mud and it shrank enough to be seen, i made them go over again before painters even showed

Its them lil details that seperate pros from Joes


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Only two times? Everyone I know does at least three coats of lightweight. Four on level five.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I go over the screws twice with lightweight and have never seen a screw or had a problem before.

For Level 5 i do a skim over the entire wall.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> I go over the screws twice with lightweight and have never seen a screw or had a problem before.
> 
> For Level 5 i do a skim over the entire wall.


What do you consider level 5? how many coats on bead,butts seams and inside corners?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Level 5 to me is (after tape is on the wall) 
1 coat on the inside corners

2 on seams

2 on screws/nails. 

Then it gets sanded.

Then the entire wall is skimed. (Basically making 3 hits on the screws)

Then sanded smooth 

Then a touch up coat or even another skim.

Then another light sanding on touchups

Level 5 is basically the same as 4 but with level 5 has a skim and final sanding that level 4 dosnt.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

to the op have you tried to give the board a little push ? if the screws are not set the board may not be tight to the studs ,and if this is the case when little Jr bumps the wall all the screw holes are going to pop and the ho will be calling you to fix it ( now you could blame the hanger.. but i would check it now while its still a simple fix ) make sure the board is tight to the studs and as others said if you have to just set the screws deeper then hit them again with some mud , you will know you averted a potential problem and gave the customer a proper job


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

http://www.usg.com/documents/construction-handbook/chapter5.pdf

Here's USG's version of all the finishes. You'll notice level 5 requires 3 coats over fasteners then a skim over all. Your definition is not that of level 5. I thought you might find the link interesting. Not many guys have seen it. I mean no insult or disrespect to anyone. We're all pros. Just putting it out there as a point of interest. I'm sure 2 coats work for you. It's just not level 5.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey Rich. If you don't mind me asking, what part of Jesey do you work? I'm in Bergan,Passaic and Essex counties for the last 25 years.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Heres another good link.

http://nationalgypsum.com/resources/tech-talk-revisiting.htm 

Hey i remembeted pretty close to a level 5 though. 

I dont really do much level 5. Mostly 4 and skimming old walls.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Rich D. said:


> Heres another good link.
> 
> http://nationalgypsum.com/resources/tech-talk-revisiting.htm
> 
> ...


you can get a level 5 finish with level 5 paint
or mix mud and water and spray a thin coat of mud with your paint sprayer:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We level 5 almost all of our jobs. I always disliked the line where the paper gets roughed up next to the feathered line. Complete skim makes for a much more uniform wall.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They make a high build sanderble primer you spray on. SW sells it and it's meant to work really well. Meant to be much easier than coating by hand. I was going to try it out but my level 4 is pretty dam perfect. that's thanks to the planex though.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We level 5 almost all of our jobs. I always disliked the line where the paper gets roughed up next to the feathered line. Complete skim makes for a much more uniform wall.




I know you know this but try not to sand the paper so much.

If you sponge you walls that will take care of that problem.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea i really only sand where the mud is. :laughing. I like to sponge the screw heads


----------

